# Finally getting my acres!



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

We're about 90% certain we will be getting a home with 4 acres. If we get the house we will be moving in late June. I doubt the current owners have started this year's garden, but is there anything I can plant that late in the season? I'm so excited, but I'm new to gardening & homesteading in general.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know how far you have to move and how much room you have, but can you start some in big flower pots and transfer them when you get there.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

We're moving from Virginia to West Virginia. Looking on some websites I guess that's zone 6? There's already a huge strawberry patch growing in the new yard. I can't wait to find out what other treats are going to pop up from the previous owner. In the interim, starting things here in pots will probably be the best solution. 
I can't even express how excited we are about this move. I've already got a place picked out for my chickens.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't help with the plants, but wanted to say CONGRATS!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds like just the place to make your Bug In compound.
When it was confirmed that I got my present home I could hardly sleep, I dragged thru work about a week. I drew pictures of the things I wanted to change, made lists of stuff to get, brought boxes home from work, I was wound up tighter than a Swiss clock... Congrats


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lots of hard work ahead, but you're going to love it congrats.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

So happy for you!

Maybe some early potatoes? They harvest in 60-80 days. The trick would be finding seed potatoes in stock. Over on potatogarden.com they have three early varieties still in stock.

Carrots would also work. It might make a difference to know whether you're in zone 6a or 6b. And if you have any significant elevation where you live, you may be closer to a zone 5.

But you know, I think I'd spend that first summer learning about what you have, where you have it, what places get how much sun, all that sort of thing. Plan out the brambles and fruit trees and other edibles that you want to plant (because you know you want to ), and have that figured out for planting this fall. Figure out where the compost piles are going to go, and get working on them. Trim back overgrown trees so you can get more sunlight in places. Get rid of the poison ivy.  Stake out where the garden beds are going to go - maybe get them tilled out over the summer (if you're going to till) and plant them with a fall cover crop.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the well-wishes! Goshengirl- thanks for all the advice!  This is going to be a huge undertaking but I am elated! Helicopter- You're right! I'm completely wound up right now. The buyer accepted our contract but it already had a contract contingent Kick-out. If the other contract can't sell their house in the next 72 hours it's OURS!!!! I'm going to be biting my nails and climbing the walls for the next 72.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Once you're there you can plant quite a few things for a fall harvest. Carrot and potato were mentioned. You could also plant peas, beets, broccoli, kale, lettuce, spinach, and onion. I'm sure there are more but these should get you started. 

:congrat: on the new place.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I plant my second batch of lettuce about then

green beans and wax beans and snow peas

Salad greens such as lettuce, spinach, endive and chard (greens prefer cool weather and mature in 45 to 50 days, making them ideal for a short season) 

brussel sprouts actually taste better IMHO after getting hit by first frost :laugh:

green onions, beets

cucumbers (will be small, ideal for making homemade pickles!)

there's non-heirloom corn that grows in 55-60 days... :dunno:

don't forget radishes (28-30 days!)


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Am really happy for you mamabear!!! I know when we moved down here and got 5 acres how you feel, but do try and get some sleep! hahaha

Don't feel bad, between raining here so much and the tractor being broke down, we have nothing planted yet!!! I always plant 2. sometimes 3 plantings of beans in the season so that shouldn't be a problem for sure...


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

It's been confirmed!!!! WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: Farm fresh eggs for all my friends!!!!


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

we also are getting our dream property. 41 acres for a farm with cows and chickens and hogs. we are so excited. we have been hunting something like this for 30 years. we close on it friday.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats to you too, Timmie!!!!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for ya'll!!! What an awesome feeling!!!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

You will love it because you are are already in love with it. Having some land is a real blessing to be able to work the soil. See the actual fruits of your labors. To watch things grow and harvest a wonderful bounty. Congratulations.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh mama bear, congrats!! I am so happy for you and your family! I can't help with planting advice, but did want to mention PS has a chicken forum that you will rob ably find helpful! Www.chickenforum.com.

Best of luck!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

mamabear2012 said:


> It's been confirmed!!!! WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: Farm fresh eggs for all my friends!!!!


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

21601mom said:


> Oh mama bear, congrats!! I am so happy for you and your family! I can't help with planting advice, but did want to mention PS has a chicken forum that you will rob ably find helpful! Www.chickenforum.com.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks for the tip! I just signed up!


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I just bought my mini farm(3 acres last year ..It was such an AWESOME feeling to own my on piece ..." peace" of land.In my heart I KNEW we would be safe here ..I could grow food ,I have water and enough land for small animals..Now working on the shelter thing.So CONGRATS to everyone that gets their dream.And if you are still looking...Never give up ,your place could be just around the next corner


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

mamabear2012 said:


> We're about 90% certain we will be getting a home with 4 acres. If we get the house we will be moving in late June. I doubt the current owners have started this year's garden, but is there anything I can plant that late in the season? I'm so excited, but I'm new to gardening & homesteading in general.


CONGRATS !:2thumb:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Plant short season things -other replies have already listed them - just count backwards from the first frost date in your new area for how many days growing season you have left. Transplants in stores will be gone by then, so you should start some of your own for transplants.
Congrats on the new place. Oh yes...you can plant fruiting trees in the autumn.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

mamabear2012 said:


> It's been confirmed!!!! WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: Farm fresh eggs for all my friends!!!!


SWEET round up some boxes & get to packin:2thumb:
i like to have a big yardsale when i move
that way i can use a smaller truck & i have less [email protected] to carry into the new place 

piglett


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I know what you mean, Piglett! We've been slowly purging all of our unwanted things since January. We've never had much luck with yard sales (too much haggling) but we've had a LOT of donations. Hope it helps when tax time rolls around. If it weren't for the kids I'd have 80% of our stuff packed already. It's hard with the kiddos because they always want to have their things accessible. I am so ready to get out of this place!!!!! Going from a tiny town house to a 4 acre country home is going to be an amazing change for all of us! Can't wait to see the kids running in the yard!


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Hope you got out of the DC area.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Hope you got out of the DC area.


 YES!!!! Well, technically we're still considered an outskirt of DC (Charles Town, WV) Close enough that the hubby can commute & far enough from all the madness.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

mamabear2012 said:


> I know what you mean, Piglett! We've been slowly purging all of our unwanted things since January. We've never had much luck with yard sales (too much haggling) but we've had a LOT of donations. Hope it helps when tax time rolls around. If it weren't for the kids I'd have 80% of our stuff packed already. It's hard with the kiddos because they always want to have their things accessible. I am so ready to get out of this place!!!!! Going from a tiny town house to a 4 acre country home is going to be an amazing change for all of us! Can't wait to see the kids running in the yard!


when i have a yardsale i price stuff to sell not to keep 
cut the price & watch it go byebye:wave:
try packing SOME of the kids stuff when they are not around if you can
them remove the boxes from their room....so they can't reopen the boxes 
put other boxes on top of theirs 
trust me they will live

they will have so many new things going on in their new lives that some of that "stuff" will see little or no use.
things like kids DVD's ....pack all but a few
no point in waiting till the last second then having to rush around
there will be plenty of stress to go around without having to still pack up a bunch of stuff on the last day in DC
i have moved lots of times from state to state (back when i was a young pup)
i bought a house in new hampshire in 2003
so unless it's just a few streets over i am staying put till they take me out feet 1st.

good luck
piglett


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats... 

The advise I have is plant fruit trees. Lot's of them. Do it first. they take years.


----------

